# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  applications avec PowerApps

## kervin

Bonjour  tous
Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum, mais je tente ma chance
Je dveloppe de plus en plus avec PowerApps et voici mon problme du moment  :-/

j'ai une liste de vhicules

J'ai une collection qui reprend l'utilisation de ces vhicules pour une priode donne

J'aimerai pouvoir crer une collection des vhicules disponibles pour cette mme priode ...

Y a t il une fonction qui permet de filtrer les lments d'une liste qui ne se trouvent pas dans l'autre ?

SQL, au secours ... 

merci pour votre aide ou pour vos pistes

----------

